# Right led light strength for 2 plants??



## Francesca Corda (Nov 12, 2018)

Hi everyone! 
I’m a beginner and I currently have two very tiny plants, which happen to be smaller than what they suppose to be. I realised the problem is the lack of light and I wanna buy an appropriate but cheap light... I’m growing indoor ... and I have a 60cmx60cm box 
Is this light enough?
http://www.lumeri.it/lumeri-sq45.html
Thanks everyone


----------



## samarta (Nov 12, 2018)

IMO you need either led or cfl during veg. and you want them in the daylight spectrum. I start with three 105 watt cfl's, one in multi spectrum 6500K, and two 5000K daylight. During grow I will add leds around to hit shadowing areas and one like yours closer to bloom time. Works pretty well for me.


----------



## Devile (Nov 13, 2018)

Maybe you can try this ECO300, it can cover your plants very well and powerful enough to help your plants grow happy


----------



## R1ch (Nov 13, 2018)

Devile said:


> Maybe you can try this ECO300, it can cover your plants very well and powerful enough to help your plants grow happy


Excuse me, where can I buy ECO300?


----------



## oldfogey8 (Nov 13, 2018)

if you click on the link in devilles post(ECO300 is a link), it will take you to the page where the mars eco 300 can be purchased.


----------



## Bruce111 (Nov 30, 2018)

Francesca Corda said:


> Hi everyone!
> I’m a beginner and I currently have two very tiny plants, which happen to be smaller than what they suppose to be. I realised the problem is the lack of light and I wanna buy an appropriate but cheap light... I’m growing indoor ... and I have a 60cmx60cm box
> Is this light enough?
> http://www.lumeri.it/lumeri-sq45.html
> Thanks everyone


I was using Mars PRO II 80 for a entire grow. It can cover 2x2 area very well. I like the performance.
The price is higher than the light you offered. But i think it deserve the price.


----------

